# The most amazing



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a friend who is ex BBC. He has just been learning how to operate drones, those helicopters with cameras. Anyway, he sent me this video. Please watch it to the end..........it is simply amazing!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow - double wow.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

There is a really good "making of" program of this on the BBCi player called Danny Macaskill - Riding the ridge.

Danny Macaskill is amazing - his films just get better each time. Each time I watch one I wonder how is he going to top it - but he does! He's a nutter!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow, superb videography and bicycling skills!!!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not being the best person to deal with heights I had to move away from the screen in a couple of places

A great vid


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

And to get all that way and with drone cameras in the sky watching and filming everything ,just to discover that someone has pinched his boat !

great video ,


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

This passed through my FB feed the other day, incredible video, and a very, very talented man.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 17, 2014)

Daren said:


> There is a really good "making of" program of this on the BBCi player called Danny Macaskill - Riding the ridge.


Stumbled across that the other week, was a very good watch.

Bought a drone a few months ago, looks like a little toy but has some amazing tech crammed in it.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Slartibartfast said:


> Bought a drone a few months ago, looks like a little toy but has some amazing tech crammed in it.


DJI Phantom? (I've been toying with the idea of getting one)


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes, Vision+


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Coor blimey!


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Amazing! He should have tied his boat up though.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Slartibartfast said:


> Yes, Vision+


Please tell us a bit more. I am thinking to get one.


----------



## scot13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Watched this, great doc. My bro in law climbed these peaks this summer. He's ticked them off the list and won't be doing them again.


----------



## skunkyf (Mar 25, 2014)

Cracking footage


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

My pal who is a cameraman, says you have to have some sort of aviation licence, although obviously he is using his commercially


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> My pal who is a cameraman, says you have to have some sort of aviation licence, although obviously he is using his commercially


Some details about legislation here > Drone safeguards urged by pilots http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-29781931


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've watched a few Danny Mac videos over the years and none have ever failed to amaze me. Like the one where he jumps up and balances on a fence. However this is in a league of its own. Not least because of the incredibly beautiful landscape. Real mountain biking, not 'just' stunt riding (although he is totally the master of that too). Can you imagine the feeling he must have had at 4:10 perched on top of that high crag on his trusty Santa Cruz. That would be a life-defining experience. Thanks for sharing. Makes my Lake Garda experiences seem like the local woods by comparison.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 17, 2014)

charris said:


> Please tell us a bit more. I am thinking to get one.


 Well, in wide open spaces with gps lock they're very easy to fly, you can literally take your hands off the controls and it'll just hover in position, even with a fair breeze blowing. Flying in built up areas without gps lock or with it dropping out due to loss of satellites can make things a bit more tricky.









They have a "return to home" feature should you go out of range or lose transmitter contact for some reason, so it will turn around, fly back and land where it originally took off.

Camera stability in flight is excellent due to the 3 axis gimbal. Camera controls are all accessible while in flight via the app (android or ios) along with live video feed from the camera. The app also allows you to set waypoints on a map should you wish to fly completely hands free.

In all they're very good fun but you do need to make sure you're aware of the laws pertaining to them in your particular country. It's also worth getting some public liability insurance which you can get from various clubs involved in the hobby, think mine cost about £15 for the year.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Also worth looking up the Airdog if you want some follow-action and your a bit of a loner.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Presumably there's some sort of law about not using these to spy on your neighbour's wife or suchlike?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Presumably there's some sort of law about not using these to spy on your neighbour's wife or suchlike?


That would be wrong on many levels - she is the female equivalent of Father Jack for starters....


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Danny is a brave lad! Watched this video right after it came out and found the view at 4.10 totally breathtaking. I was sitting going "WOOOOWWW" through loads of it!

Also just bought a wee quadcopter with a built in camera. Super cheap one (around £30) for a bit of a laugh & see what they're all about. Hope it's alright!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

WOW !

The dutch police are training eagles to take out rouge drones

http://thehackernews.com/2016/02/police-eagle-drone-hunting.html


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Think this is pretty amazing technology


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

With driverless cars becoming a reality,might this straddling bus come true ?

I hope so


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I'd like to see this.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

This is frickin' awesome!


----------

